# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  7 year long lucid dream

## lungdart

My first sucssesfull lucid dream was an interesting experience.

It was a series of several dreams. I became lucid in everyone. I gained the relization that I was in a dream, and started to experiment (im trying this so I can practice playing insturments in my sleep to get an extra 8 hours of practice a day. )

So as I started trying different things i could do, A dream deamon showed up. He was a flying goblin, very old, with a spear (resmebling the golbin fimiliar in castle vania SOTN but old) and he had every power I had, except his didnt wear him out (I was distracted from realizing I was dreaming by this deamon and slowly, dream physics took control agian) As soon as I lost enough "power" the dream deamon would whipe my memory, and change the dream to another dream. This happened for a lot of dreams, half of what I don't remember.

Then he changed it do another dream. This one I was in a class of jedi like children, where we learned dream powers. One of the tasks we were asigned was to walk along the bottom of the pacific ocean to get to the other side of the world. It took me 7 years, and then I found a passage to hell under the water. When I entered i had visions of what happened here between deamon brothers trying to take over hell. Every artifact I noticed brought more visions of the past (hell had been abondoned, everyone deamon/monster dead, killed by each other) At which point I awoke.

The scary part is, is that I feel like i spent 7 years in that dream. I feel 7 years older then I am. I've retained dream time in real time, and it scared me. I never wanted to feel that experience again, 7 years of gained life... how long could I live for? This scares the crap out of me.

Then I found a post to this site on digg.com, so I think I'll try to get into it. Maybe as I become better at being lucid, I can control how long my dreams are percieved, and take as long as I want, instead of extremely long like above, or too short. I'm starting my dream journal again tonight. Wish me luck!

Has anyone else had this kind of experience?

----------


## planecrash

how much experience can you gain 7 years on the ocean's floor?

----------


## lungdart

None, thats why it was scary at the time. I was bored out of my skull for 7 years.

----------


## brian

That was  one crazy dream.  I want to say cool because it was so interesting, but since it scared you, I won't....but wait, did I already?  ::?:  

Anyway, that amazes me that you were cast into different dreams and still had the willpower to realize it was just another dream every time.  Good job!   :smiley:  

Oh, and that idea about practicing in your dreams is a really good idea, too.

----------


## jay dawg

describe in more detail how the 7 years felt please. i find it hard to imagine what that would be like, but i do think anything including our perception of time could possibly be altered in a dream state.

----------


## Seth

7 years in a dream......
Have you gained anythng?
Has this ,meintal, 7 years changed you at all ?
How long was the auctual sleep peiroud?
And finally, you menitioned something about some type of artifact what was it? Where was it?

Sorry for so many questions but if we uncover some of this maby we all will learn the power of dream time controul.(Think if insted you spent the 7 years practiceing an instrument.)

----------


## Universal Mind

Make up for it by spending 7 years or longer in a great place of your choosing.  Your body didn't age seven years, so nothing was lost except the hour or less of waking world time you spent there.   Interesting stuff.

----------


## voidofform

do you feel you've lost some long term memory?  like what you did the day/month before seems vague and a long time in the past?

----------


## jay dawg

maybe this guy fell in another 7 year long LD....WHERE ARE U!!!! ROFL

----------


## Boof

i remember i read about a guy who had experienced a 100-year long lucid dream. i think it was on this forum, cant find the post tho... 
how is it like to have a dream that lasts several years? do you really experiene each day or do u just "know" that the dream is seven years long?

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by Boof_
> *i remember i read about a guy who had experienced a 100-year long lucid dream. i think it was on this forum, cant find the post tho... *
> how is it like to have a dream that lasts several years? do you really experiene each day or do u just \"know\" that the dream is seven years long?*



i wouldnt expect an anwser anytime soon  ::lol::

----------


## Seth

He might be tryan to multuaple year lucid dream so he can fully answer our questions.
........Or he forgot where this topic is.  ::undecided::

----------


## dreamtamer007

Don't mean to doubt anyone hmmmm

----------


## Dagaz

hey i got a question..

Supposing you had a 7 year long dream (witch i used to hear all the time from another user of DV's) 
how did it feel to wake up?
i can imagine you've forgot alot of people, alot of things... i don't know i can't imagine doing that...

----------


## Danski

I don't think I'd like a dream like that.

As someone has said, surely you have forgotten who some people are. It would be so odd going back to school after a dream like that.

"Hi Dan!"

"Errrrr, hi. Who are you again?"

That would be so awkward and I'd feel extremely lonely.   :Sad:

----------


## jay dawg

this guy must have just made this thread up or something

----------


## Boof

hehe maybe he got stuck in a hundred year dream, and when he woke up he was senile and didnt remember this forum  :tongue2:

----------


## Matchbook

Well maybe this guy made up the whole thing.  But it's still an interesting concept.  If you could have a 7 year dream where it REALLY feels like 7 years, would you?  And would it depend on how much control you had or if you were lucid?

----------


## I dream in pink

Wow, thats really interesting, I think If a dream had lasted or appeared to last for so long, then I woke up to the next day of reality Id have issues mentally, I suppose I can only comprehend it or compare it to suddenly opening my eyes from now to realise this whole life Id lived wasnt real. haha, well I understand what I mean even if I confuse everyone else lol. Ive actually read on another website a while ago that someone had claimed to have spent 100 years in a lucid dream, which covered 2 waking hours of time.

----------


## Guillaume

The idea of practising a sport or a hobby to get more practise while your sleep is a really good idea...however i'm curious about if your mind will keep the information or not..

I wanted to practise martial arts in my sleep, and If I wanted to really practise, I would need my body to be the same as it is in real life. The gravity would have to be the same, my flexibility, my strenght , speed etc. So I am not sure if it would be possible for me to practise martial arts and really gain something from it in real life.

----------


## Raihab

Just so you know guys, the person who had that 100-year long dream was Gothlark. I find it pretty interesting, but if I had a 100-year long dream I'd probably kill myself as soon as I woke up... I can't stand living so long(I mean life is cool and everything, but seriously? 100 years? that's torture, immortality's torture... lol)

----------


## skaterboyryan

I was in a chat room with Gothlark he said that he had also had a 500 year one...sort of made me think should I practise this... he also said that his friend dared him to spend 1 year as a pregnant woman... he must be VERY good at LDing

edit: i mean this chat room at the top...

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

you all bring up good points... if you were actually in an LD for 100 years theres no way you could even remember where you lived or who your parents were... 100 years is a long ass time, i think some users have been streching the ammounts of time, (how would you know it was 100 years?... is there a dream calender or a dream sunrise and sunset? and if so, how do you know that its actually correct.) my point is that theres absolutely no way that anyone stayed in a dream for even more than a year... they would forget everything, especially some forum on the computer.

----------


## jay dawg

yes, so it seems he has forgotten about this forum!

----------


## kramari

> _Originally posted by Dagaz_
> *hey i got a question..
> 
> Supposing you had a 7 year long dream (witch i used to hear all the time from another user of DV's) 
> how did it feel to wake up?
> i can imagine you've forgot alot of people, alot of things... i don't know i can't imagine doing that...*




I imagine it would be like in the Star Trek: TNG the episode is called The Inner Light

http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/libr...tail/68556.html


He was very confused and he even learned how to play the flute.

----------


## polio vaccine

I read in a Stephen LaBerge book about a guy who dreamt he was in the French Revolution and was put on trial.  His dream went through the entire trial process, complete with sentencing to execution, and "the next day" he was put under the guillotine, only to wake up a second before the blade hit his neck.  When he woke up he realized the headboard of his bed had fallen onto his neck, like a guillotine blade would, and that was the reason he woke up.  So by that logic, the dream would have had to take place over a fraction of a second, despite it feeling like several days.  I think the guy this happened to was Saint-Denys or somebody, but I'd have to recheck the book.

I've had a time-dilated dream too, so I know he's not bullshitting, at least not totally.  Also, taking mushrooms can stretch time out quite a bit.  It's weird to be listening to a 3 minute song and experiencing it as 3 hours, but without the audio going any slower or changing in any describable way.

Seven years is a long, long time though.  Wouldn't you get bored enough to quit after seven years of walking on the ocean bottom?  Or at least, over those seven years, wouldn't something notable happen in between beginning and finding a portal to hell?

----------


## Rainah

I've also had time-distorted dreams, but never lucid ones. I wake up and I'm looking at the clock and thinking "NO way was that a 2 hour nap ... what DAY is this?" and I check the computer calendar to be sure.

It's actually frequent for me to experience time-distortion in dreams, but the most notable example was when I was 12, I dreamed that my grown-up self got pregnant, and I woke up just as they said, "It's a ..." after carrying and delivering. FELT like 9 months, though I glossed over quite a bit of the ills of pregnancy, since at that point I'd only ever seen it, of course, not experienced it.  I forget the gender, of course, as that's half my life ago, lol. More typically though the dream takes place over 2-3 days in dream-time, and not in real time.

But, I thought until NOW that this was perfectly normal. Does everyone NOT experience time-distortion sometimes? Am I odd in a newly discovered way?  :smiley: 

Rainah

----------


## Invader

Well, the subject of time dilation certainly isn't new, but to have a dream even the full length of a _month_ would be quite astonishing (let alone 7 years). When i thought about how one was to remember things back in real life when they would wake up, i still remembered that their real bodies only went through a small period of time, so the real life information stored in their brains should still be fresh. As far as the new information that comes from the dream, maybe its like the brain creates a partition, as a computer does for hard-drive space on bigger capacity drives.... but its just a theory...

And as for learning something like martial arts in a dream, the only obstacle that comes to mind is that the body in the real world wont have the muscle memory to back it up. For non-percusion musical instruments it may be possible (assuming that the notes are right in your dream), but for drums, you also need the muscle memory for the feel of it...

very interesting topic, i hope to pull something like this off for some in-dream testing   :smiley:

----------


## polio vaccine

Heh, well I guess I'm lucky I play the piano, relatively straightforward.  Dream concerts ho!

And now that I think about it, everybody's dreams have gotta be extended at least a little bit, right?  I mean, aren't our dreaming periods only like less than an hour at a time?  Usually my dreams at least involve more action than 30-40 minutes would allow..  that is, if I can remember the whole thing.

----------


## TygrHawk

FWIW, I don't recall ever experiencing time dilation in my dreams -- at least not enough that I could really tell.  And my longest lucid dream was probably only 15-20 minutes of dream time -- of course, I've never really worked at stretching it, either.

----------


## Gothlark

Yeah, I can experience extremely long LDs.  My guess is that you only actually participate in a few minutes of it, though, and the rest is false memories you create to fill in huge gaps.  It's kind of tough to say, but that would be the most reasonable guess.  You can tell the length from an approximation based on its feeling of length.
Because it's compressed time, though, however it's done, when you're just normally functioning, it seems like however long it was in real time, like fifteen minutes or so on fast-forward.  So, you can remember the rest of your real life fairly easily.  You only really properly remember the dream when you think about it a bit, but it's obviously there to be remembered.

----------


## Invader

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *My guess is that you only actually participate in a few minutes of it, though, and the rest is false memories you create to fill in huge gaps.  It's kind of tough to say, but that would be the most reasonable guess.*



I'd have to agree with this. As far as my dreams go, whenever i experience a full day in the dream, i only remember actually going through a full 15-20 minutes worth first hand, meaning that the other parts of the day had to created falsely by my imagination. sounds reasonable to me   ::wink::

----------


## incubusfan92

i wonder where he got a water proof calendar to take on his underwater journey?  or did the demon goblin tell him how much time has gone by?

----------


## Invader

well, _whatever_ he was smokin must have been some goooood stuff   ::roll::

----------


## Astromyx

So how long was it in real life?!

----------


## dutchraptor

> So how long was it in real life?!



The last post on this thread was over 7 years ago I doubt you will get a response. Maybe...

----------


## xChris12

Maybe he is still stuck in his 7 year dream

----------


## gab

locked

----------

